# Friendly Visitor



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Had this goose trying to get into the office this morning...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You should have let him and the you would have had your neck collar and band. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Awesome, it must have seen the snow decoys you are working on.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I stopped and had lunch at Liberty park today and I saw 2 neck collars. :lol:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

You so should of let him and then put the wood to him :twisted: 

How annoying and cool at the same time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

he is just teasing you and Laughing at you.Because he is still flying around with his neck collar and band and you don't have them .LOL


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

This is the kind of thing that makes me wonder why guys get all excited about bands, neck collars, etc. It's never been a big deal to me. I've only shot a couple, and while it's interesting to find out where and when they were banded, shooting one has never been cause for celebration. I hear that guys now come to Utah just so they can shoot a collared bird. Weird! Can't you just buy those trinkets on ebay?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> I stopped and had lunch at Liberty park today and I saw 2 neck collars. :lol:


Neck collars abound at Liberty Park! I counted 7 one day a few weeks back.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

paddler213 said:


> This is the kind of thing that makes me wonder why guys get all excited about bands, neck collars, etc. It's never been a big deal to me. I've only shot a couple, and while it's interesting to find out where and when they were banded, shooting one has never been cause for celebration. I hear that guys now come to Utah just so they can shoot a collared bird. Weird! Can't you just buy those trinkets on ebay?


A band or a collar is a trophy just like a deer with a big rack. The difference is you can see where the bird has been. I know many guys that target bands or collars because that is what they like.

Trophies usually have a nice story to go with them, whether you target them or shoot one on accident.

Sure you can buy them on ebay, you can buy elk antlers on there too but that isn't a trophy.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I understand that some guys consider collars and bands trophies, it's just not my thing. I have a Kimber Caprivi in 375 H&H coming soon, and I hope to shoot a cow elk with it. Horns don't impress me much, either, especially when the B&C score is the predominant concern of the hunt.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the kind of thing that makes me wonder why guys get all excited about bands, neck collars, etc. It's never been a big deal to me. I've only shot a couple, and while it's interesting to find out where and when they were banded, shooting one has never been cause for celebration. I hear that guys now come to Utah just so they can shoot a collared bird. Weird! Can't you just buy those trinkets on ebay?
> ...


I wonder where that trophy neck banded goose was banded at???

Aaaaaaaaa.....one of the local golf courses or parks, at least I think that it would be a good bet. Trophy, I guess maybe.

A trophy is what you make of it. If its thrillsville for someone to land geese, look for bands and ground pound them, I guess who am I to judge... But if it is acomplished that way, I'm not impressed anymore than someone who purchases there's off e-bay.

I think one of those horney band cravers ought to casualy stroll up to the goose with a sand wedge or 9 iron and take care of business before it's trapped again and exterminated.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> I wonder where that trophy neck banded goose was banded at???


You can find out pretty easy. all you have to do is get the place where fowlmouth seen the goose and send in the place and the goose number to Tom Aldrich and he will email back to to you where it was banded. They like you to report Neck collars when you see them and where. So they can see where they are at and so on.We have reported a couple bands to him. It fun seeing where the geese was banded. even if they come off a golf course,park,where every.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> I understand that some guys consider collars and bands trophies, it's just not my thing. I have a Kimber Caprivi in 375 H&H coming soon, and I hope to shoot a cow elk with it. Horns don't impress me much, either, especially when the B&C score is the predominant concern of the hunt.


I don't get why some people pay so much money for a rifle or a shotgun just so they can take a photo of it laying next to a dead bird or animal. :roll: I guess expensive guns are just trophies to some people, just like bands and collars are to others. :wink:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that some guys consider collars and bands trophies, it's just not my thing. I have a Kimber Caprivi in 375 H&H coming soon, and I hope to shoot a cow elk with it. Horns don't impress me much, either, especially when the B&C score is the predominant concern of the hunt.
> ...


You couldn't pay me to shoot a banded bird :!: and fancy guns way over rated :lol: :wink:

Fowlmouth the new avatar is just plan sweet man 8)

I still say let him in and get you a nice yellow neck collar


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that some guys consider collars and bands trophies, it's just not my thing. I have a Kimber Caprivi in 375 H&H coming soon, and I hope to shoot a cow elk with it. Horns don't impress me much, either, especially when the B&C score is the predominant concern of the hunt.
> ...


To each their own. I don't see nice guns as trophies, but just like them. I appreciate them because of work that goes into them, their beauty, handling and function. But they're not trophies. If they were, I'd keep them on display and not use them. Some guys do that, too. But I figure if they're not used for their intended purpose, they're just collector's pieces. Which is okay, too, but not my thing.

A trophy is what you make, no doubt. I just don't view bands and collars that way. And a wrapped lanyard looks a bit girly to me, in a pearl necklace kind of way. And those yellow collars? Please, they're just so gaudy and cheap looking. :wink: Just a contrary view point. Go ahead and shoot park geese, take off the collars, and celebrate to your heart's content. :lol: Seems silly to me, but lots of guys do it.


----------

